# Should I or Shouldn't I



## Allen153 (Jul 13, 2010)

Question to others, after 36 years of marriage to the same women I'm trying to bring a higher level of sex drive to our marriage. My wife and I got married at a very young age, now 52 her and 57 years old. We have discuss a threesome during foreplay which makes both of us very hot. I have lead into a discussion of making this fantasy into a reality. But she says she is too old and feels her weight is not appealing to other men. She is a very attractive woman and she isn't over weight either. We have even discuss what type of guy she would like by age, height, size and other things white, black, etc. about a guy.

She loves oral and this is her weakness if someone would perform oral on her she would melts (I know she would). I have offered a FFM or MFM and since she has never been with another man she leaned more towards another man than a woman. 

My fantasy is watching her have her first time with another man then the threesome. She loves to flirt with other men or be the center of the conversation with them. We have been at party's, other events and I stand back and watch her. I have thought about finding another guy to meet us at a bar or night club for drinks. This would be without her knowledge and see where it would go. Should I or let it stay a Fantasy??


----------

